# Recovery for longer/heavier motorhomes



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

I am considering the purchase of a 26' motorhome on a Fiat AlKo double floor chassis. However, I have been told that it is difficult to get breakdown recovery on this size of van - and I particularly want Continental recovery in case anything nasty happens. Has anyone any advice or pointers they can give me? Including, perhaps, that I ought to buy a smaller van if this aspect is important to me !


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I am pretty sure that Green Flag have no size restriction.
That is what it said on my renewal today, but please check it out for yourself.
AA has a weight limit.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Safeguard ins contains European breakdown(and UK) inclusive in price i dont know if they stipulate length but dont think so as i,m insured with them and have not seen anything regarding length,


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Foot*

Hello,

Our old van was 25 foot and this one around 28 foot and we have cover with SafeGaurd. Had to call for recovery on the A16 in France on the old van and they sent a small recovery tow truck. Had they not got it started they said getting a V.large HGV tow truck would not have been a problem.

Trev


----------



## LeoK (Apr 21, 2006)

Britannia Rescue told me 'up to eight metres' and more heavy than I need to worry about.

Makes them another company worth checking. Not sure if their number is permitted here, but pm me if I you need it from me.

Regards ... LeoK


----------



## chalky9 (Oct 27, 2006)

Check out ADACPlus. They insure the member rather than the vehicle and there is no size restriction. You can join wherever you live in Europe and I'm assured that there is always an English-speaker available if you telephone their Emergency centre.

ADAC is the German equivalent of the AA or RAC.


----------



## billyfreda (Dec 1, 2008)

*Recovery for motorhome*

Just been reading the thread. i would like to point out that i have a large RV, 9Metre long, 7.5ton. Any members with large motorhomes should read the exclusions in their policy. Most companies will only recover up to 7metre long, 3.5ton. AA, Green Flag, Brittania, Saga, Red Pennant, NFU.etc, etc, I am with Sureterm Direct and they will insure for breakdown recovery and european recovery.
When you look at websites for a quotation be carefull to check their exclusions. Hopefully sound advice.
Regards billyfreda


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Grath said:


> I am pretty sure that Green Flag have no size restriction.
> That is what it said on my renewal today, but please check it out for yourself.
> AA has a weight limit.


I have just checked the booklet for Green Flag (Mayday) and it clearly states on page 3 of the booklet, NO SIZE LIMIT for private registered motor caravans.
I changed from the AA a few years ago for that reason.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

RAC arrival scheme (only for CCC members - must join through the cub connection - the ordinary RAC membership doesn't have the same cover) - no length / width / weight restrictions.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

bognormike said:


> RAC arrival scheme (only for CCC members - must join through the cub connection - the ordinary RAC membership doesn't have the same cover) - no length / width / weight restrictions.


Maybe that is why Green Flag (Mayday) is unlimited as that is through the Caravan Club


----------



## billyfreda (Dec 1, 2008)

*motorhome breakdown recovery*

I have just rang green flag and they will not recover large motorhomes in europe. The UK. is not a problem. European cover is only available 3.5ton/7metres long. If i were you i would check your policy for european cover if you have 7.5ton/ and over 7metres long.
Regards billyfreda


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: motorhome breakdown recovery*



billyfreda said:


> I have just rang green flag and they will not recover large motorhomes in europe. The UK. is not a problem. European cover is only available 3.5ton/7metres long. If i were you i would check your policy for european cover if you have 7.5ton/ and over 7metres long.
> Regards billyfreda


Thanks billyfreda.
I only use Green flag (Mayday) for the UK (which is size unlimited) and I use Red Pennant (which is up to 3500kg) for my holiday, however my van is 3500kg although I was considering uprating as only a paper exercise.
Maybe if I was touring for longer periods I would find an alternative breakdown cover that would cover both UK and mainland Europe.


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

Our insurance is due at beginning of July. I have always insured with Safeguard as they are ok for over 3.5 tonnes and 7m length. I have been shopping around for cheaper insurance and am going with Saga for Motorhome insurance and ADAC for breakdown. The ADAC covers both of us for any vehicle so I do not need to pay AA anymore for the car breakdown cover in UK, and I can also cancell my Europe Assist breakdown cover on the car which we use in France. Saga have quoted me £160 and ADAC 79euro so it is a big saving even without taking into account not paying any other breakdown policies.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Ah ah I see this little nugget is coming around again. As many of you know I did a lot of research into this and published a spreadsheet on here.

What they say is not necessarily what they mean and the policy wording is the law not what some person at the end of a phone is telling you.

Classic example - we had been with CC Red Pennant for donkeys years and last year noticed that our renewal said our Flair was 7 mtrs long so I rang them and poiinted out it was 8 mtrs - that's ok came the reply so I asked for it in writing and that was when the problems started.

While it may be a few months out of date my spreadsheet was pretty useful for links to all the various company policy documents. Anyone that would like a copy just either let me know or search through here for the previous post


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Vennwood, Where can I find your spread sheet please. We have been spending long periods in Europe and so would like cover which is not time limited. Can anyone recommend a company who will allow big heavy vans with no time limit. ADAC looks good to me but my German is not good enough to ensure that they will be happy with our specific requirements, Thanks all, Alan.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

erneboy said:


> Vennwood, Where can I find your spread sheet please. We have been spending long periods in Europe and so would like cover which is not time limited. Can anyone recommend a company who will allow big heavy vans with no time limit. ADAC looks good to me but my German is not good enough to ensure that they will be happy with our specific requirements, Thanks all, Alan.


Hi Alan,

here is the link

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-56917-.html

Here is the spreadsheet

In the end I went with Saga but ADAC were just as good but like you I struggled with the German so stook with English


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Vennwood, I am sure your info will lead me in the right direction, very helpful, Alan.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Vennwood, very interesting and informative. I tried Saga which seemed best but their web site did not allow for motorhomes, so I rang them. They say they have limits on length and width, 5.1m long and 2m wide as far as I can remember. I asked if perhaps they waived the rules for members of one of the clubs, Caravan Club etc. but they said they did not or if they did they had not been told at the coal face. If all of that is correct you may not be covered, perhaps you should check 

It is entirely possible that your information is correct and the tele sales person just did not know. Thanks again, Alan.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

erneboy said:


> Vennwood, very interesting and informative. I tried Saga which seemed best but their web site did not allow for motorhomes, so I rang them. They say they have limits on length and width, 5.1m long and 2m wide as far as I can remember. I asked if perhaps they waived the rules for members of one of the clubs, Caravan Club etc. but they said they did not or if they did they had not been told at the coal face. If all of that is correct you may not be covered, perhaps you should check
> 
> It is entirely possible that your information is correct and the tele sales person just did not know. Thanks again, Alan.


Hi Alan,

Saga actually sent me their policy booklet and in the booklet in front of me it clearly states no limits on sizes or weight

I'll try and photocopy it for you if you like

Pete


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Vennwood, I followed your link and saw their policy document although I confess I did not see the part where they say there are no restrictions. However as it turns out they will not do brakedown insurance alone, I would need to insure the van with them and have it as an add on. Thanks for your help, guess I must keep looking as my MH insurance is not due till next March, Alan.


----------



## chalky9 (Oct 27, 2006)

erneboy said:


> ADAC looks good to me but my German is not good enough to ensure that they will be happy with our specific requirements,


If you need re-assurance, there is a lady at ADAC called Stefanie who communicates well in English. Her email address is [email protected] .


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Chalky, Alan


----------



## chalky9 (Oct 27, 2006)

erneboy said:


> However as it turns out they will not do brakedown insurance alone, I would need to insure the van with them and have it as an add on.


I think you may be wrong there. I currently have SAGA Motorhome Breakdown Assistance as a stand-alone policy, but I'm changing to ADAC because, strictly speaking, my M/H is based in Europe and SAGA expect you to be based in the UK.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Chalky, you confirm what I thought, Saga do stand alone recovery insurance. BUT I called them four times today and spoke to four different customer services representatives all of whom assured me that they do not, they say it is only there as an add on to a motor or motorhome policy. I even tried quoting their policy wording (from a downloaded pdf) to them, I asked two of them to refer it to their line managers and still they said it was not available as a stand alone product. 

I could not convince them that they sold that product and maybe they do`nt, one would think they should know. I cannot think how to get a more definitive answer. If after four attempts they still say no then they are either correct or particularly inept. Regards, Alan.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

chalky9 said:


> erneboy said:
> 
> 
> > However as it turns out they will not do brakedown insurance alone, I would need to insure the van with them and have it as an add on.
> ...


Like Chalky I only have Saga Breakdown Insurance (the MH is insured through CC) If you look at their web site I think you can book through that and at no time does it mention needing their vehicle insurance - unless its changed since I last looked some months ago


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Here are a couple of snapshots out of the Saga Motorhome Breakdown Assistance policy boklet that clearly shows that with PLUS cover you are covered for European travel for unlimited durations of up to 12 months. It does say however that you can't renew your cover if you are out of the country at the time.

The second photo shows that Saga Plus cover includes Europe (Item 7 on bottom row) and the first photo shows a section where it shows the limitations of a PRIVATE motorhome - and there are none


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks again all, Alan.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

if you speak with Comfort insurance 02089840777 they do a stand alone European cover policy with NO restrictions. It is administered through the RAC.

I had cause to use them a couple of weeks ago whilst in Belgium. Excellent service, garage out within 30 minutes !!!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Mrplodd, I will try that. 

I have just been on the Caravan Club web site. Their scheme is called Mayday and is described as a UK scheme, it also seems to require that you be on your way to or from a pre-booked caravan site. I could find nothing about cover in Europe. 

Sorry if I seem to be knocking other peoples contributions but others may wish to refer to this thread to help find breakdown insurance for their vehicles, Alan


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

Re Vennwoods Saga policy document i.e. no limits on size or weight. I received an email from Saga yesterday stating that they will not issue breakdown cover on vehicles over 7 metres and 3.5 ton. It does seem to depend on who you speak to.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

It could all get very interesting by the road side when you need them. If they decided then that you were outside their limits (despite phone conversations at the time of buying) perhaps they would try to charge for being called out, Alan.


----------



## mauriceheather1 (May 27, 2008)

*recovery of larger motorhomes*

Having spent many years in the recovery trade i would recommend every one with a motorhome to keep a note of the measurments of. 
Centre of the front wheel to centre of the rear wheel. centre of the rear wheel to the end of the overhang on the van. Should you need recovery give these measurments to the opperater so he knows what truck to send as a lot motorhomes will not go on the back of a normal slideback cheers maurice


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Alas things haven't changed there is still an awful lot of confusion etc. going around. My original comment from an earlier post is not to take anything for granted and double check on your particular needs. Most important of all get it in writing......


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

To enforce Vernwoods previous post. I have received 2 emails in 2 days from Saga one saying they have weight limits, the other saying they have not. I have also spoken to them on the telephone ( before the emails) and they told me they could not cover us. I am about to try again.


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

erneboy said:


> It could all get very interesting by the road side when you need them. If they decided then that you were outside their limits (despite phone conversations at the time of buying) perhaps they would try to charge for being called out, Alan.


Thanks to everyone who replied - I was going to post a thanks a few days ago but in view of the large amount of interesting information that continued to be posted thought I'd let it run a little longer. It seems that I was right in asking the question .... 8O Thanks again everyone - I'll still be keeping my eye on this thread ......


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Leseduts, please let us know how you get on and if successful could you perhaps try to get a contact name and direct line number, thanks, Alan.


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

I have emailed Saga once again, quoting the names of both email senders, asking that they get together and decide who is correct. If I was in UK I would telephone again, but it means so much hanging on that I do not want to do it from France.
I will post the reply if and when I get one.
Sue


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

leseduts said:


> I have emailed Saga once again, quoting the names of both email senders, asking that they get together and decide who is correct. If I was in UK I would telephone again, but it means so much hanging on that I do not want to do it from France.
> I will post the reply if and when I get one.
> Sue


Hi Sue,

From your last post can I assume you are NOT in the UK at this time?

I ask this only because in the Saga policy document it clearly states (for some reason) that you can't take out or renew a breakdown insurance policy while abroad and that you must be in the UK at the time. Don't know why that is but it does say this so maybe if you are telling them you are abroad that my be why you are getting conflicting replies.

It was extremely frustrating when I went down this route. I spoke to most of the major players and got all sorts of conflicting replies, including more than one cutting me off abruptly. The acid test for me was when I asked for the response in writing.


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

I sent the queries by email, so Saga were not in a position to know my whereabouts. I have also insured 2 cars with them in the past week and have had no problems. It seems to take them between a couple of days and a couple of weeks to reply to emails so all I can do is wait.
In the meantime is there anyone out there who is covered by ADAC, and has had to call them out, and if so did they get an english speaker on the telephone?


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

I can't specifically answer for breakdown service requests but certainly the operators spoke good English when I rang to enquire about cover from UK addresses. 

I would have insured through ADAC at the time as they covered all the angles, their premium was very reasonable and I took the view that as they were resident on continental Europe so to speak that should be an advantage (and the fact that they are the recommended breakdown recovery company for N+B.) 

In the end I went with Saga simply because the ADAC proposal form was in German with a poor english translation and they took over a week to reply to some queries. At the time I needed cover pronto - hence Saga. To be fair ADAC answered all my queries satisfactorily


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Update. I emailed various providers and am waiting for replies. 

Comfort have just telephoned to say that they cannot offer cover unless my MH insurance is also with them, Alan.


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

http://www.insurancewise.co.uk/breakdown/nationwide/breakdown.asp

National breakdown, full platinum cover @ £117 will cover motorhome over 23ft length and over 3.5 ton. Euro cover is up to 90 days. Should do the job!

If not look at 'heavy recovery' as we call it in the trade - britannia, interpartner assist and euro assist would be good ones to check - but i think nationwide looks like the best deal!


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Rainbow-Chasers said:


> http://www.insurancewise.co.uk/breakdown/nationwide/breakdown.asp
> 
> National breakdown, full platinum cover @ £117 will cover motorhome over 23ft length and over 3.5 ton. Euro cover is up to 90 days. Should do the job!
> 
> If not look at 'heavy recovery' as we call it in the trade - britannia, interpartner assist and euro assist would be good ones to check - but i think nationwide looks like the best deal!


Here is another classic example of confusion - in the National Breakdown definitions, it defines a vehicle as "a car, motorcycle, motorhome or light commercial vehicle less than 3.5 tonnes which is registered with Nationwide Breakdown."

Further down within the T's & C's it says

"Exclusions

The following exclusions apply to all sections of your policy unless otherwise stated: 
This insurance does not cover the following: 
"28.Any claims relating to the following:

a) Vehicles in excess of 3,500 kg (3.5 tonnes).

b) Vehicles more than 5.18 metres (17 feet) long, 1.905 metres (6 feet 3 inches) wide and 2.44 metres (8 feet) high. Apart from motorhomes where specified in length has been selected as an option of cover and the appropriate premium paid."

So it would appear that length is ok, if declared, but there is still the weight limit of 3500kgs and possibly height and width limits.

As I say its all very confusing and really needs to be spelt out in the exceptions section of each policy certificate.

When I asked National Breakdown to put it in writing, using our Flair as the vehicle they simply put the phone down on me.


----------



## billyfreda (Dec 1, 2008)

*European recovery for large motorhomes*

Anyone with a large motorhome over 3.5tons/7metres long who are with SAGA for european breakdown recovery. Believe me, YOU ARE NOT COVERED FOR RECOVERY, if you do not believe me check it out and give them a call.
They could be making a lot of money by misselling their policy as there is no exclusions on their policy terms and conditions. YOU NEED TO ASK TO CONFIRM THE WT. AND LENGTH COVERED.

billyfreda


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: European recovery for large motorhomes*



billyfreda said:


> Anyone with a large motorhome over 3.5tons/7metres long who are with SAGA for european breakdown recovery. Believe me, YOU ARE NOT COVERED FOR RECOVERY, if you do not believe me check it out and give them a call.
> They could be making a lot of money by misselling their policy as there is no exclusions on their policy terms and conditions. YOU NEED TO ASK TO CONFIRM THE WT. AND LENGTH COVERED.
> 
> billyfreda


Ah - I think I have solved this mystery.

Saga have NO restrictions on weight or length of any EUROPEAN motorhomes, however they DO NOT INSURE OR COVER FOR BREAKDOWN AMERICAN MOTORHOMES. To be fair to Saga it does say this in their policy document on vehicle insurance.

So looking at billyfreda's Fourwinds - would I be right in thinking this is an American RV?

Anyone wishing clarification then please call Saga on 08000964553 and ask for Vicky Millbank. She is the head of the motorhome insurance team

BTW - I'm not on any commission from Saga - I'm just trying to figure out who will or will not cover us poor souls with larger motorhomes :? :?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Vennwood, did you ask if Saga will do a stand alone policy (without also having your MH insurance) or should I ring your contact and ask, Thanks, Alan.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

erneboy said:


> Vennwood, did you ask if Saga will do a stand alone policy (without also having your MH insurance) or should I ring your contact and ask, Thanks, Alan.


Alan,

My Saga policy is stand alone for breakdown cover and my vehicle policy (MH) is with Caravan Club

Pete


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

bognormike said:


> RAC arrival scheme (only for CCC members - must join through the cub connection - the ordinary RAC membership doesn't have the same cover) - no length / width / weight restrictions.


Yep Mike is right and the scheme works well. 30 foot Winnebago and a 27 foot RIB trailer halfway through France decided to part company due to a crap RV towbar weld.

No drama, a couple of phone calls and everything taken care of for us. We simply had an extra night and day to explore a part of France that we had never been to, only driven through.

Had it happened on the way and a quick fix could not be sorted Arrival would deliver us and the trailer to our destination and then come back at the end of the holiday and bring us home! Excellent service

Eddie


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

How about this just in from Saga by email. Vennwood was quite right.



Dear Mr Erneboy

Thank you for your recent communication regarding Saga Breakdown Assistance.

I confirm Saga does offer Breakdown Assistance to people who do not have motor insurance with us.

Our Breakdown Assistance is provided by the AA and we offer 5 different levels of cover starting from £37 for our Essential cover.

Should you require further advice, please do not hesitate to contact our
Customer services Department on 0845 366 1607.

Yours Sincerely

Michele Marshall
Customer Service Advisor

and here is my reply. 

Hello Michelle, Thank you for your reply. Can you tell me whether there are limits on size, weight or length of stay outside the UK on Saga policies as my vehicle is a large motorhome. I would like to arrange cover but if you do not mind I will ask a few questions by email so that I have the answers for future reference.

Here is the reason why. I had been told by a friend that I could insure 
against break down with Saga without having a motor policy with you, however at the weekend I rang Saga on three different occasions and was told each time that I could not have a stand alone break down and recovery policy. I even twice told them that my friend had a stand alone policy and asked them to refer the query to the duty manager, which they did but still said no. I do not want you to think I am complaining but I thought you would like to know and perhaps arrange for some additional information to be sent to the tele sales team. I am sure no company would like to miss business because staff did not fully understand the services on offer, Regards Alan Erneboy.


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

Below is an email I received this morning. Hope it helps clear things up.

From Saga.

Thank you for your recent communication regarding Saga Breakdown Assistance.

Please accept my apologies for the delay. I note that you have recently been 
misadvised of details regarding the above cover and therefore would like to 
confirm that the ‘vehicle specifications' section on page 25 of our Saga 
Motorhome Breakdown Assistance policy booklet reads as follows:

“Cover is only available under this policy for the following:

A privately-registered motorhome.

A standard caravan or trailer which meets with all relevant rules and 
regulations listed in ‘Section 2 – Caravan and trailer cover' and was being 
towed by the insured vehicle at the time of the insured incident.

You must do all that you can and comply with all laws and codes to keep the 
insured vehicle safe and fit to drive.”

The above extract has been copied from the policy booklet released on the 4th 
February 2009. Previous to this date, there were certain specification 
requirements including the length and weight of the vehicle, however I can 
confirm that these are no longer applicable.

I should like to offer my sincere apologies for any inconvenience or concern 
this matter may have caused.

If you require further assistance please do not hesitate to contact our Customer 
Services department on 0845 366 1601. Lines are open 8.30am - 5.30pm Monday to 
Friday and 9am – 3pm on Saturday.

Yours sincerely


----------

